# 07.10. 2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

von der Internetseite unseres Verbandes www.anglerverband.com 
sind neue Inhalte abrufbar: 

*Große Erwartungen --- Der Deutsche Anglerverband und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer sind auf dem Weg zu einem gemeinsamen deutschen Anglerverband.​*
Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten. 

Doch mancher Angelfreund steht dieser Entwicklung skeptisch gegenüber. Deshalb lassen wir an dieser Stelle nacheinander Vertreter von DAV-Landesverbänden und Mitglieder der Verhandlungskommission mit ihren Ansichten zum erreichten Stand der Dinge und zu ihren Erwartungen zu Wort kommen.

Jetzt online: Eberhard Weichenhan, Präsident des Landesanglerverbandes Brandenburg e.V. und Mitglied der Verhandlungskommission ("12er-Kommission") des DAV
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Philipp Freudenberg


----------



## dEmOhAmStEr3d (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 07.10. 2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten.



Nur der organisierten Angler? Und das vom DAV ... auch noch vom Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. SKANDAL! |rolleyes
Wie war das noch als Mohnert das erwähnte:


> Schnauze halten und zukucken. Ihr habt nix zu wünschen oder zu fordern. Ihr (die nichtorganisierten Angler) seid gar nicht existent. Nicht mal Dreck unter den Fingernägeln.



Na egal ... hört sich doch schon mal net so schlecht. Vielleicht klappt's ja doch besser als erwartet mit der Fusion.
Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit ... geht gleich zum Angeln #:

Ich hoffe, ich fange was Ordentliches und kann mal wieder zum Thema Fische fangen schreiben und net nur was um Thomas9904 wegen DAV-VDSF-Prüfung auf die Finger zu hauen |znaika:

Habt euch wohl


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 07.10. 2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund*



> Nur der organisierten Angler? Und das vom DAV ... auch noch vom Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. SKANDAL!



Da werd ich nachfragen, mach Dir keine Sorgen ;-))

Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass das was anderes ist, als ein Versehen..

Wäre das tatsächlich eine neue Richtung, würde ich das nach allen bisherigen Aussagen  des DAV uns gegenüber und den Veröffentlichungen bei uns auch als Skandal bezeichnen.

Die Mail ist raus, die Antwort werden wir genauso veröffentlichen und kommentieren, wie wir das immer tun.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 07.10. 2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund*

aber schleunigst, Thomas!

Ansonsten bestätigt sich mein eher positiver Eindruck von Seiten des DAV zur angestrebten Fusion.
Leider können wir die Meinungen der VdSF-Vertreter der 12er-Kommission dort nicht lesen...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: 07.10. 2010: Neues vom DAV-Bund*

Antwort kam:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> wie Sie uns auf Anfrage mitteilten, meinen Sie in Ihrem untenstehenden Schreiben mit "neuester Veröffentlichung" den unter folgendem Link abrufbaren Beitrag: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201386 . Dieser findet sich in Gänze auf der Internetseite unseres Verbandes unter folgendem Link wieder: http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229
> 
> ...


----------

